# S & C scarefactory coming to the NATIONAL HAUNTERS CONVENTION !



## psychosteveatsandc (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you love Halloween (we know you do!), Do you love haunted houses? Well S & C scarefactory is coming to the National Haunters Convention this May 3rd - 5th! S & C scarefactory is a 7 year home haunt GOING PRO!!! We will be operating our attraction on the show floor & its sure to be a SCREAM! For all the ghoulish details go to sandcscarefactory.com
We can't wait to scare you all OOOPPSS we mean see you all!!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on going pro. I look forward to seeing you @ NHC this year. One day I hope to be in your shoes. Good luck and Happy haunting!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve: I believe our group intends to help you setup? (SEPHH) I assume you know Alex? I will be there Wednesday to volunteer and manning our booth on Saturday. My name is Jason. I look forward to meetign you.

Sleeper: Since you are local, why not join our home haunt group? SEPHH. Not sure of our booth number this year but look for us.


----------

